# Gryffon's hip X-Rays.



## Castlemaid

Just had them done yesterday. It will be a couple of weeks before I get the OFA evaluation back, but the hips look so nice, I wanted to share my exitement:









It's been fun learning about hip X-rays on the forum, when people post their X-Rays and others comment on them. I used to not have a clue as to what I was looking at, and now I can formulate an opinion and have it validated by the comments I read. 

When I saw Gryff's hip X-rays, I knew they were good! I don't think I've seen more symmetrical hips ever!

And as a bonus question, has anyone heard about getting stiffles done for OFA? They asked me at the vet's if I was doing hips and stiffles - I said no, hips and elbows. The X-ray technician said most people do stiffles too. I was wondering if that is maybe something commonly done in other breeds?


----------



## Marytess

congrats it looks really good. :laugh:


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats on Gryffs good structure!! I hope Karlo's look as nice next Tuesday when he gets his insides looked at....I'll ask about the stifle, never heard that either.


----------



## Castlemaid

Is it stifle with one "f"? LOL, feeling a bit embarrassed now. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for Karlo (and by the way, Gryff weighed in at 82.5 lbs).

And the elbows looked good too, but I always felt that good elbow X-rays are kinda boring to look at (no like good hip X-rays, which is like looking at a Master Piece in the Louvre!)


----------



## onyx'girl

I think maybe your vet is use to seeing showlines? So the stifle would be more important to view if it is not structurally sound? I don't know....googled it and to me it isn't something to worry too much about.
German Shepherd Dog Breed
_Stifle (or stifle joint): The joint next above the hock, and near the flank, in the hind leg; rear hock joint bends backwards only._
I still don't know how Gryff can be almost 10# lighter than Karlo~I wonder if Karlo is extra long, lol?


----------



## Jason L

Beautiful, Lucia!!!! Congrats!!!

Good luck with Karlo on Tuesday, Jane.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Very good looking hips you've got there. I'm sure those are going to come up OFA good or better. Congrats.


----------



## Liesje

Nice, congrats!

I'm not sure on the stifle thing, didn't know that could be rated. I do know when the vet takes the films they like to see the stifle in the flm, for a frame of reference and to make sure the positioning is correct, but I've not heard of it actually being evaluated.


----------



## KZoppa

those xrays looks great!


----------



## angelas

Might have meant the patella. That's a common one to OFA in some breeds prone to patellar luxation. I've heard some Rott people mentioning doing them before doing lots of jumping (agility, etc).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

FINE, make me the last one to get x-rays from the 'g' dogs! 

Hoping Glory's look as good when we do them in May/June.


----------



## Castlemaid

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Hoping Glory's look as good when we do them in May/June.


I'm sure she will! Seems to me all the G's are very uniform in looks, intelligence, talent, ability and just plain awesomeness! Except for Karlo, who is turning into a giant mutant - but I think the ten pounds he carries over Gryff is just all the extra brains he has in that big lug head of his!


----------



## NancyJ

Looks great


----------



## Mrs.K

I know that quite a few working line people have the spine x-rayed . Even some working lines have issues with Spondylosis and Cauda Equina.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I think the hips will be good or better. I want to ask if the vet has a digital xray machine or the film type? The positioning of the dog is just about perfect, couldnt get any better than that. Very symmetrical.


----------



## Liesje

Mrs.K said:


> I know that quite a few working line people have the spine x-rayed . Even some working lines have issues with Spondylosis and Cauda Equina.


I had Nikon's spine x-rayed when we did his 24month hips and elbows for OFA.


----------



## Castlemaid

Thanks everyone, love all the feedback. 

Dawn, they were done on regular X-ray film, and the clinic took digital pics and emailed them to me for no extra charge.


----------



## Catu

Congratulations!!!

Those look really good!


----------



## Castlemaid

*Gryff's Hip X-rays: Update.*

Gryffon Vom Wildhaus:

Hips OFA GOOD

Elbows NORMAL


:happyboogie:


----------



## selzer

That's great.


----------



## FG167

Congratulations!


----------



## VomBlack

Congrats!


----------



## Catu

Great news!!

I'm not versed in how OFA works, do they give you a report? Do it say why the hips are good and not excellent?


----------



## G-burg

Castlemaid said:


> Gryffon Vom Wildhaus:
> 
> Hips OFA GOOD
> 
> Elbows NORMAL
> :happyboogie:


Big, big congrats Lucia!! :groovy:


----------



## GSDElsa

Yay!


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats!!
I hope to get K's back within a week...taking way longer than I anticipated.


----------



## Castlemaid

Catu said:


> I'm not versed in how OFA works, do they give you a report? Do it say why the hips are good and not excellent?


I'm supposed to get notification by mail, but haven't received anything yet. however the results are now posted on the OFA website, and Chris had called earlier to ask OFA about the results, so that is how I found out. 

I don't know what information is supposed to be on the sent notification. A lot of people commented that these hips could possibly go Excellent, but my understanding is that it is quite rare for OFA to give out Excellent ratings.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Congrats! 

I don't recall there being anything more on the notification than is on the website. Excellent is tough to get - I had prelims done on Dena, and rather than sending them in to the OFA our vet had them read by a consulting radiologist who reads films for the OFA. The report that came back was that she had "excellent hip conformation", but when we had the official x-rays done at two years old she got an OFA rating of Good. Nothin' wrong with Good, but we were expecting Excellent!

I didn't realize at the time that it would have cost me less to just send the prelims to the OFA, which is what I did with Halo. She got a prelim of Good, and I don't know if I'm going to bother with an OFA rating for her because although the OFA fee is low, the vet costs for the x-rays are NOT!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Some people do prelims as early as 7 months. That way they dont spend time and money training a dog with unseen problems. Then get the official OFA's a 24 months. And you dont always have to send prelims in, just looking to see for abnormalities is fine for some people. And yes, the vet part of it is the most expensive part.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

congrats they look great!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Forgot to say congrats. Did you get your certificate in the mail? Nice enough to frame. I got caught up in reading threads and replying and for to say congrats.


----------



## Castlemaid

Yes, I did get my certificates in the mail - took a while though! 

And for those who asked, there was no extra info on the certificates other than identifying info for the dog and the OFA concensus i.e.: Hips Good, Elbows Normal. One Certificate for the Hips, one for the Elbows. 

Still nice to have something official though,  .


----------

